# Regelmäßiger MTB Stammtisch in Hardheim



## Ope (4. Dezember 2007)

Halloooo ersmaaal .....

ich weiß nich' ob sie's wussten .....
In Hardheim im Neckar Odenwald Kreis findet ein regelmäßiger MTB Stammtisch statt. Dieser ist bestimmt interessant für alle Biker aus dem Raum MOS/TBB.
Wir sind Biker der verschiedensten Sparten, sprich CC , DH , FR und freuen uns über jeden Zuwachs. Getroffen wird sich immer Dienstags um 20.00 Uhr im Bierbrunnen in 74736 Hardheim. Die Gaststätte befindet sich in Ortsmitte (Hauptstraße) direkt an der B27. Die Stamm-Manschaft besteht überwiegend aus Mitgliedern des Ghostshifters e.V , es sind aber natürlich auch Nicht-Mitglieder herzlich eingeladen. Wir kommen relativ weit verstreut aus den Gebieten MOS und TBB. Also wer Lust und Interesse darf sich gerne anschließen. Wir sind im übrigen so im Alter von 17-45 Jahren, also bunt gemischt.

See ya'  , de Ope


----------



## Tank0815 (11. März 2008)

Oh, gut zu wissen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (2. September 2008)

ohh ich glaub heut komm ich ma wieder vorbei ;-)


----------



## mau_li (17. November 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben werde morgen leider nicht kommen aber dafür die nächsten zwei wochen wieder


----------

